# .jpg-Bild auf andere Position verschieben



## anfaenger123 (26. Aug 2010)

Hallo,
leider weiß ich nicht genau, ob ich hier richtig bin, denn eigentlich hätte ich auch ins Anfängerforum schreiben können, es geht aber um ein Spiel. Ich möchte nämlich ein einfaches Monopoly programmieren. Die Spielfigur (ein .jpg-Bild) soll sofort von der Start- auf die Zielposition springen, wobei ich die Startposition aber nicht abfragen möchte. Wie kann ich das realisieren?
Ich hoffe, ihr versteht, was ich meine.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## hemeroc (26. Aug 2010)

Hmm, das kann dir so pauschal sicher niemand beantworten.
Hast du denn schon code?
Hast du dich schon mit der allgemeinen darstellung von Bildern in Java beschäftigt?
Verwendest du Swing für dein Spiel oder etwas anderes wie Java3D/OpenGL oder ähnliches?
Ohne solche Informationen und einer etwas präziserern Fragestellung glaube ich nicht das dir jemand helfen kann.
LG
Hemeroc


----------



## JuniorInformat. (26. Aug 2010)

also irgendwie verstehe ich nicht genau was du meinst und ich hab auch keine ahnung was Monopoly ist.
Ich binde ein Bild so ein:

```
Icon bildIcon = new ImageIcon(ClassLoader.getSystemResource("source deines bildesf"));
JLabel bild = new JLabel(logoBild);
```

bild kannst du dann auch bewegen wie du willst


----------



## XHelp (26. Aug 2010)

Mit so vielen detailierteren Informationen und Codefragmenten lässt sich nur sagen: "Du musst es halt verschieben"
Du solltest schon vllt mehr verraten: was dein Spielfeld ist, was die Figur ist usw.


----------



## XHelp (26. Aug 2010)

JuniorInformat. hat gesagt.:


> und ich hab auch keine ahnung was Monopoly ist.



Du hast wohl die Zeit nicht miterlebt, wo es Spiele gab, die man ohne Computer spielen konnten? :joke:
(sry, konnte nicht widerstehen)


----------

